# Is there anything wrong with my fish



## EElllliiss (Feb 25, 2010)

ok im new here and i though i would post this to see if there is anything wrong with my fish, i think my fish is a fantailed goldfish. i got the fish about 4/5 monthes ago and he was this fat when i brough him.

here is a video of my fish

YouTube - My Fat Fish

Ok as you can see it struggless to swim and is rather fat, i have turned the power on my filter down and he/she is swimming better. It can now swim a little faster and straighter but still wiggles a little. i though i would post this to see if my fish is normal and healthy. If you want videos of him swimming with the power on my filter lower let me know and i will get some.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think its a pearlscale, in which case its normal for them to appear rather deformed.

Im no expert though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

As Nonnie has said, it's a Pearlscale, not a different species, but just one of many different strains of the Common goldfish (_Carrasius auratus_) which have been developed by selective breeding.

With fancy goldfish, you do need to keep your eyes open for certain problems, in particular those involving the swimbladder. Due to the compact frame of these fish, the internal organs are tightly squeezed into a small space. Genetic defects are also common, which accounts for a sizeable number of sudden deaths due to the sudden failure of organs (especially the heart and liver).

I would avoid feeding too much dry or floating food. Feeding too much dry food can result in bloat and offering too many floating foods can result in air becoming trapped within the body cavity, causing the fish to have difficulty swimming.


----------



## EElllliiss (Feb 25, 2010)

I would avoid feeding too much dry or floating food. Feeding too much dry food can result in bloat and offering too many floating foods can result in air becoming trapped within the body cavity, causing the fish to have difficulty swimming.[/QUOTE]

ok thanks. what other food can i feed my fish then, becuase at the moment i am just using fish flakes


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

EElllliiss said:


> ok thanks. what other food can i feed my fish then, becuase at the moment i am just using fish flakes


Most good aquatic and pet stores should stock frozen and/or live fish foods, such as bloodworms, daphnia, whiteworms, brineshrimp etc. Make sure that you feed all foods in moderation, I would also recommend switching the flake food over to sinking pellets.


----------



## EElllliiss (Feb 25, 2010)

Pleccy said:


> Most good aquatic and pet stores should stock frozen and/or live fish foods, such as bloodworms, daphnia, whiteworms, brineshrimp etc. Make sure that you feed all foods in moderation, I would also recommend switching the flake food over to sinking pellets.


ok, thanks for the help. I will get some better food for them next time i go to the pet store


----------



## Sam_skate_for_life (Feb 25, 2010)

pellets any good ?( sinking)


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Feed frozen peas twice a week


----------



## EElllliiss (Feb 25, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Feed frozen peas twice a week


ok, how many peas should i put in at a time. i have 5 small fish, about the same lenth of the one in the video.


----------

